# Please help?



## Ravie (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay my friend Tyson went to The Rainbow Gathering and has gone missing. everyone is really worried about him so if you went or know someone who went that could help us find him please respond. His mom is freaking out and sent me this message:


"Hello this is Tyson's mother. My first message goes out to my son...Tyson if you are off of that mountain you need to call me because they are currently looking for your body and I cannot stand the thought of losing you! T-BONE i LOVE YOU WITH ALL OF MY BREAKING HEART! Too everyone else, my son has been a light in whomever he has touched. I and his brother Holdyn Guthrie ( who has a my space page if you need to contact us or this page) are checking this so any information you can get to us is needed. 
Now the rest of the story...Tyson had two siezures and those rainbow hippie fucks decided that my son was possessed! They not only did not get him medical help (which was about 1/4 of a mile away in the form of the forest service) they withheld his backpack (which by the way had his lighter and flares in it)from him but they voted him off the island in full blown DT's!
My son would give his life to save anothers but these creeps did not even report him missing for 2 days. I AM DYING INSIDE! His sister Jasmine is dying inside! His brother's Holdyn and D-rail are dying inside. His father Tommy is dying inside but the rainbow people did not give any energy during the search other then one of them by the name of Phillip Maniex offered his condolences by telling me that he draws his energy from other people's pain. Sick Fuck! As you can tell I am a bit angry. We will be having a rebirthday party campout at Whiskeytown group camp in Redding Ca. on October 18th and there will be a flyer posted later on this sight for all of those that loved Tyson as we do. Oh and by the way Johnny he had not taken an undisclosed amount of drugs as my son does not need drugs to hallucinate just a lack of alcohol."


----------



## marc (Sep 26, 2008)

thats fucked up. i went to the gathering and never heard anything about this. i did leave the 4th though so maybe it happened after i left.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Sep 27, 2008)

arrow's right. post a picture of him, you never know who's seen him. I was at the gathering, from june 20-july 5 so I might have seen him there. do you know who he was camped with?


----------



## Ravie (Sep 27, 2008)

Here are some pictures for you guys to check out and see if you reconise him.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 13, 2008)

any word on this? just curious.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah i found out he's in portland. he ran off with a little punk rock love lol


----------



## macks (Oct 15, 2008)

good to hear!


----------



## Ravie (Jan 23, 2009)

fuck. okay so i think what i heard was wrong guys. he's still missing so PLEASE keep an eye out for our buddy! we miss him so much its way past being scary. so please ask around for me? he goes by "DRUNK TYSON" damn...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone happen to file a missing persons report? Not to be morbid, but if a) he died, it'd be in NCIC; b) if he was arrested it'd be in NCIC; c) a simple ID check by any PD in North America would key on it by NCIC; and d) if he worked anywhere or used his SS# it would kick a flag to the reporting agency.


----------



## Ravie (Jan 24, 2009)

yeAH they filed one a long time ago. they found no body and he was presumed dead. but he tends to under the radar so i just need people to keep an eye and ear out. there's allways a slim chance, and im hoping for it.


----------



## Rise 609 (Jan 26, 2009)

honestly i think i met this kid 2 days ago in santa cruz, if it's him he was heading to San fransisco yesterday. Im not positive if this it him but the kid I met is 17 and going under some one elses name because he is a run away.


----------



## Ravie (Jan 28, 2009)

nah he's no runaway. thanks for keeping an eye out though.


----------

